# Sewing Clothing Labels?



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering. If I was planning on sewing my own clothing labels on my t-shirts what is a pretty good sewing machine that is relatively fair priced for the quality? Thanks!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

any sewing machine over 100 dollars is good.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife has a very fancy machine......But I mostly sew on a very old Singer I found at the "re-use centre".....


----------



## Faced (Apr 25, 2013)

Originally, I was going to pay someone to relabel my shirts. However, after browsing this forum I now realize I can save money by doing it myself!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

yup do it yourself. use a flatiron to fold. after your done get a mat and spray adhesive for tack. when it's done dryin place each tag face down openface so you can spray the inside with adhesive. when that drys use a gauge at 4 inches and place the tags. make sure you lock stitches when you sew with backstitching. so easy...


----------

